# Venison



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

Salted & Seared Venison Tenderloin, medium rare
Caramelized onions with lots of garlic/red pepper


----------



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

now THAT'S what i'm talkin about! you would have to put that up. i didn't get a deer this year and am completely out of venison. enjoy.


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Wow, that looks great!


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

More along the rare side, but got my mouth watering!!!


----------

